# Ejecutar macro desde linea de comando



## asnieto (Aug 22, 2003)

Hola, muy buenos dias o noches.
Hace mucho tiempo que no entraba al foro y leyendo me doy cuenta de que me he oxidado un poco.

En concreto les solicito ayuda con lo siguiente

desde sql para oracle ejecuto un query, el cual tiene como ultima orden abrir el archivo con excel, eso funciona muy bien pero mete todas las columnas en una.

es facil dividirlo con la opcion texto en columnas y hacer para esto una macro, pero el problema esta en que no deberia ser necesario abrir previamente excel para ello, dado que debe ser una herramienta automatica para personal que no maneja excel.

Resumiendo:

o aprendo como hacer que abra una macro desde la linea de comando asi como estoy abriendo el *.lst

o aprendo como dar la instruccion tambien por linea de comando de como debe partir el archivo de texto de ancho fijo.


Les agradezco su paciencia y colaboracion

Alejandro


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 23, 2003)

Lo único que he encontrado al respecto es esto:

http://www.theofficeexperts.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1976


----------

